# need help with pearson z32



## patzpit (Mar 3, 2009)

well hello I am new here and I am at my patience end. And I am sorry for yelling lol but anyway ill start with I just got the bow back from Pearson got the bow last year AND NEVER GOT TO USE IT TO HUNT. Gander mountain put a peep and new cable slide on it I got it back and never shot right again so I sent it to Pearson they put a another new cable and there new string 09 and there new string stop rod with new rubber. Here is the deal it is a 60# bow Pearson adjusted it to 67.8 # bow wow right. and 29 inch draw and drop rest 
the problem is when I draw back to anchor point (kisser button) the fletching on the arrow touches my face and I tried changing cam mods to diff.draw length and still the same the only fix is to lower anchor point(kisser)
and adjust sight all the way down. any help would be great thank you for your time.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## patzpit (Mar 3, 2009)

*need help with pearson z 32*

thank you and thanks for the great welcome lol...


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Take some twist out of the yoke cable. Maybe 3 or 4. This will also help with your anchor point issue.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* patzpit. Have fun here.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

You could also add some twist to your string. Welcome to AT


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Deerslayer25 said:


> You could also add some twist to your string. Welcome to AT


 The cam has been turned to the "hard" side. With this cam there is a timing dot on it. If the dot is on the inside of the cable too far # will go up and it could be difficult to shoot. He should get about 2-3 more #s if done properly, not 7#. The dot needs to be about an 1/8" past the cable for the best performance.

http://www.selectarchery.com/tuningtips.shtml


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Teroy (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi =)


----------



## patzpit (Mar 3, 2009)

*wow thank you*

wow thanks to all of you and what a welcome makes you feel all warm inside LOL but anyway thanks to all for the help i am on my way to get it fixed and i will post what happens..:cocktail:have a drink on me


----------



## patzpit (Mar 3, 2009)

*did not work*

well i got the string and cable all redone and still alot of contact with fleching on arrow the only thing i can think of is move flechings or lower my kisser and peep then i have to lower my sight all the way down... dont know if moveing fleching or all the other stuff is a better choice..????


----------



## patzpit (Mar 3, 2009)

*did not work*

and if i lower my kisser and peep and sight it rases my ancher point is that a bad thing or is that ok????


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

patzpit said:


> and if i lower my kisser and peep and sight it rases my ancher point is that a bad thing or is that ok????


I don't know what rest you are using, but here's a good place to start.

Put the bow in a bow vice, making sure the bow is level. Nock your arrow. The arrow should go through the 2 rest mounting holes on the riser. By doing this you should have plenty of room to adjust your nocking point up or down a little and still be without contact from your vanes.

What vanes are you using and how far are they from the nock end of the arrow?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## patzpit (Mar 3, 2009)

*z32 help*

well i moved the fletchings on arrow and it now shoots like a dream i was worried that moving them might mess with flight or something but i tell you what it is sooting fast accurate and smooth i am hitting 50 cent piece at 20 yards not bad and i have a 281/2 inch mod in it but i am a 28 i have all mods accept 28 lol but it is on its was now maybe it will help but i am so happy with it now wooohooo pearson z32....love it


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## patzpit (Mar 3, 2009)

*z32 again*

well it is me again lol i finally got my 28 inch mod after 31 days i called and ordered it and 1 week later i call forgot to ship 2 weeks forgot to ship 3 weeks lied and said shipped 4th week called again and lied again said shipped 3 days ago and just got it today on package it said 2 day ship lol so needless to say bad bad bad customer service but anyway 28 mod did not change a thing about the fletchings touching my chin i think i have to lower my anchor i don't know but i am happy with how it is shooting but i am not happy with having to re Fletch my arrows every time i buy them now it is not how it should be.i will try lowering anchor and i will let you know and thank you for listening to me vent. i love the bow i just want it right and Pearson customer service is the worst i have ever seen.....:darkbeer:this bow is going to make me drink lol:BangHead:


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------

